# Which Opera Should I See Live at the Met?



## Guest (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi There! I'm planning a trip to NYC around the weekend of December 11-14 with my girlfriend. Would like some recommendation as to which opera I should go see. Choices are:

- Traviata
- Le Nozze de Figaro
- Meistersinger 

I have seen the Le Nozze through Live in HD. But was wondering if any of you have seen the other productions and what you think. Thanks


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

I would love to see Meistersinger but I may be stuck in Miami while it's playing.....

The other one would be Ferruccio Furlanetto in Don Carlo.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
La Traviata is the so called clock staging , you can find it on you tube.
[SUB]Should be avoid like the plague .[/SUB]


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2014)

Ok thanks! My girlfriend would like to see Le Nozze and I would like to go see Meistersinger... so it will be the former but maybe I can convince her to go see both  6-hour opera is a tough sell though...


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

DoReFaMi said:


> Hi There! I'm planning a trip to NYC around the weekend of December 11-14 with my girlfriend. Would like some recommendation as to which opera I should go see. Choices are:
> 
> - Traviata
> - Le Nozze de Figaro
> ...


Meistersinger. You can see Traviata anywhere. You see Figaro a lot too. And this Meistersinger has Botha. The guy has a golden voice. Heppner sounds like a croaking frog next to Botha. IF Botha shows up - he gets sick a lot.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Personally, I would pick the opera that's probably going to be the hardest to see elsewhere -- in other words, _Die Meistersinger._


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm not a fan of Mozart presented in such ginormous houses. And I have to agree with Pugg's take on the "clock" Traviata. Meistersinger will be a great display of the Met's formidable resources. I saw Botha's Meistersinger in Chicago, and it really was something. Get your tickets fast though, the 13th is the HD broadcast and there aren't many pairs left. I see there is a Boheme that evening with Angela Gheorghiu and Ramón Vargas, but maybe your Saturday evening is already spoken for.


----------



## crimbo (Feb 1, 2014)

Klinghoffer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue Miasma (Oct 17, 2014)

Bellinilover said:


> Personally, I would pick the opera that's probably going to be the hardest to see elsewhere -- in other words, _Die Meistersinger._


I agree and as much as I'd be tempted to see Le Nozze di Figaro it's not as rare as Die Meistersinger so see it while you can


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

DoReFaMi said:


> Hi There! I'm planning a trip to NYC around the weekend of December 11-14 with my girlfriend. Would like some recommendation as to which opera I should go see. Choices are:
> 
> - Traviata
> - Le Nozze de Figaro
> ...


Meistersinger is very long with not much action. Gorgeous music, if you are up for it.

I think the safest choice is Traviata.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Meistersinger is very long with not much action. Gorgeous music, if you are up for it.
> 
> I think the safest choice is Traviata.


Yes Die Meistersinger is long with little action but it has a unique power to draw attention.
La Traviata is performed much more often and it is the clock staging.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

If they are doing Gioconda.... it is a MUST see!


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

As for the Traviata clock production, I'm just happy to see Violetta out of those horrendous dresses that Fleming is never far from.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Couac Addict said:


> As for the Traviata clock production, I'm just happy to see Violetta out of those horrendous dresses that Fleming is never far from.


When I see the clock I think the director must think the people in the audience are stupid. They know Violetta have little time left it is not necessary for them to have a giant clock in front of them all the time to understand that.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2014)

Change of plan! Trip now for February. Tickets purchased for Don Giovanni and Les Comptes D'Hoffman...


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

DoReFaMi said:


> Tickets purchased for Don Giovanni and Les Comptes D'Hoffman...


Finally- an opera about accountancy!

Form an orderly queue, folks.... :lol:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Figleaf said:


> Finally- an opera about accountancy!
> 
> Form an orderly queue, folks.... :lol:


Waiting for "Death on the 18th Floor." Tragedy strikes an actuarial firm when a disagreement over mortality tables escalates beyond all reason. Most of the principals die by the end of the work. Very ironic, actually.


----------

